# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قصة تاريخ الكرواسون

## عبد الكريم

قصة تاريخ الكرواسون




 

يعود تاريخ اصل الكرواسان الى قصة تاريخية حدثت في العهدالعثماني . لقد غزوا العثمانيين اوروبا وعندما وصلوا في زحفهم غربا الى أسوار فيينا , عاصمة النمسا الحالية , استعصت عليهم لعظم وحصانة اسوارها وطال امد الحصار دون جدوى , فكان ان فكرا الفاتحون العثمانيون في طريقة اخرى للاستيلاء على المدينة وهي الدخول اليها من تحت الارض , عبر نفق يحفرونه فيتخطون عقبة سور المدينة , وبداوا بالتنفيذ واستمر الحفر ليلا ونهارا حتى كاد العثمانيون ان ينجحوا في خطتهم . 
وحدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان , تزامن الحفر ذات ليلة مع اقترابه من مخبزالمدينة حيث كان هناك احد الخبازين النمساويين يعمل ليلا في مخبزه ليكون الخبز جاهزا في الصباح لاهل مدينته , لاحظ ذلك الخباز وسط هداة الليلة صوتا غريبا غير معتاد , سمع نقرا منتظما ومستقرا في باطن الارض قريبا منه , حيث يقبع هو في حفرته امام فرنه المشتعل ففكر فيما عساه ان يكون ذلك النقر المستمر في جوف الليل وفي جوف الارض . وقادته شكوكه الى مخاوف كبيرة , فاستجمع امره وتوجه الى حاكم المدينة فاطلعه على الامر , حضر الحاكم ومعه الخبراء ليستوضحوا الخبر .

بعد الامعان علموا بان العثمانيين يحفرون نفقا تحت الارض وكانت خطة الحاكم ان يتركوا العثمانيين حتى يتموا الحفر ويستعد الحاكم ومن معه ليباغتوهم عند وصولهم الى سطح الارض فيقوموا بالقضاء عليهم وهكذا كان.

وتم لاهل فيينا ما ارادوا واستطاعوا دحر العثمانيين وكسر شوكتهم وكانت هزيمة نكراء ابيد فيها معظم الجيش العثماني وتم اسر أعداد كبيرة منهم وتحطمت احلامهم على اسوار فيينا . وعندما اراد اهل المدينة ان يحتفلوا بالنصر العظيم , وتكريم الرجل الذي كان له في نظرهم الفضل في الانتصار , ارادوا ان يكون التكريم بحجم الانتصار واراد الخباز ان يخلد مهنته والا ينتهي التكريم بانتهاء المهرجان وانصراف الجميع

اراد ان يكون التكريم دائما ومستمرا على مر الايام والازمان حتى لا ينسى اهل مدينته دور الخباز في ذلك النصرالكبير , فطلب موافقة الحاكم على السماح له بصنع خبز على هيئة الهلال , كناية عن شعار عدوهم , يلتهمه اهل المدينة يوميا , ليتذكروا مع اشراقة كل يوم انهم يقضما الهلال رمز العثمانيين وشعارهم

والسؤال المطروح الآن هل يحق لنا ونحن مسلمين أن نتناول قطعة الكرواسون  ؟
أنتظر منكم التعليق على القصة ولا ندرى مدى صحتها وشكرا

عبد الكريم

----------


## أبو مسهر

من زمن و انا عايز أعرف دلالة الكلمه
خصوصا و هى فرنسيه لشعار عربى
و الآن عرفت
سيدى لم أجد أمة تسخر من تاريخها مثل العرب

----------


## أبو إسحاق السبيعي

في الحقيقة سمعت كلام قريب من هذا من قبل 
لكن ما أصل هذه القصة وأين ذكرت؟؟
لاأخفيك ضحكت عندما قرأت هذا الموضوع

----------


## محب الضاد

> في الحقيقة سمعت كلام قريب من هذا من قبل 
> لكن ما أصل هذه القصة وأين ذكرت؟؟
> لاأخفيك *ضحكت* عندما قرأت هذا الموضوع


الأخ العزيز السبيعي السلام عليك
و ما الذي أضحكك يا صديقي؟ أهو فرط العلم بالموضوع أم عكسه؟ ما قاله العزيز عبد الكريم أقرب إلى الصحة و ثمة مواقع (بالفرنسية) بإمكانك تصفحها عبر مترجِم  غوغل الآلي تؤكد ما قاله الأخ عبد الكريم و أغلبها تروي قصة الكرواسون كما أوردها الأخ عبد الكريم و قد أدخلها خبازان نمساويان إلى فرنسا في القرن التاسع عشر فأعاد الفرنسيون بذلك اختراع الكرواسون و أصبحت من رموز الثقافة الفرنسية في العالم بعد أن تم عرضها في المعرض العالمي لباريس سنة 1867م ، و القصة ليست خاصة بالسوقة و العامة حتى تضحكك بل يوردها، دون تكذيب ، أهل الاختصاص من الغربيين كالعالم فرانز راينرFranz Rainer في مقالة نشرها بمجلة اللسانيات الرومانيةRevue de linguistique romane سنة2007 . و لو بحثت في المواقع الغربية لوجدتها جلها أو كلها تستعيد القصة نفسها بنشوة ظاهرة او خفية ، و لخرجت بيقين جازم ان الغربيين ، في تصورهم ، يفطرون على هلال المسلمين.
و إليك بعض المواقع حتى تضحك أو تعبس عن بينة:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croissa...iennoiserie%29
http://www.paintradition.com/histoire-du-croissant
http://www.bleublancturc.com/Turqueries/croissant.htm
 مقالة الرابط ، أعلاه، منقولة من طرف الموقع عن جريدة لوموند 2/2/2003
http://www.frenchmomentsblog.com/?p=534

http://www.expressottawa.ca/Chroniqu...du-croissant/1

و هذا رابط لمنتدى فرنسي ينقل مقالة فرانز راينر المشار إليها آنفا:
http://projetbabel.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13638

----------


## أمير عبدالله

*هذه القصة مكذوبة ولا أصل لها ..* 


أصل الكرواسون هو كيبفيرل النمساوي، كما في الصورة، منذ القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، أي حين لم يكن هناك دولة اسلامية تُسمى الدولة العثمانية، ثم انتقل إلى فرنسا في نهاية القرن الثامن عشر، عام 1839م، على يد ضابط المدفعية النمساوي أوجوست زانج، والذي افتتح " مخبز فيينا" في فرنسا، ونقل اليهم هذا الخبز، وعُرف عند الفرنسيين باسم الكرواسون، لانه على شكل الهلال. ثم انتشرت فيما بعد في كل اتجاء العالم.


بل إن أقدم ذكر للكرواسون في كل وصفات الطهي الفرنسي، واول اشارة له لم يكن قبل عام 1853م ، أي لم يكن له ذكر قبل أوائل القرن العشرين، وذلك حسب آلان ديفيدسون ، محرر مجلة Oxford Companion to Food . وبحلول عام 1869 م ، اصبح الكرواسون راسخًا بما يكفي ليتم ذكره كوجبة إفطار فرنسية أساسية ، وفي عام 1872م ، كتب تشارلز ديكنز (في دوريته ( طوال العام) عن "معاناة العمال ومعاناة جندي الذخيرة ، للوصول الى الكرواسون اللذيذ على منضدة البدوار ".


*متى بدأت اسطورة نسبة الكرواسون الى هلال المسلمين؟*


أما بداية ظهور الاساطير التي تتحدث عن كيفية نشأة الكيبفيرل - وكذلك الكرواسون - فقد بدأت على على نطاق واسع ، منذ القرن التاسع عشر. تتضمن الأساطير حكايات أنه تم اختراعه في أوروبا للاحتفال بهزيمة الجيوش الأموية على يد الفرنجة في معركة تورز عام 732 م، حيث يرمز الشكل إلى الهلال الإسلامي ؛ أو ، حسب أسطورة أخرى ، أنه نشأ في فيينا عام 1683 للاحتفال بهزيمة العثمانيين على يد القوات المسيحية في حصار المدينة ، حيث يرمز الهلال إلى الأعلام العثمانية ، وذلك عندما سمع الخبازون طوال الليل عملية حفر الأنفاق و أعطى الإنذار.


*منشأ هذه الخرافة:*


يرى آلان ديفيدسون محرر مجلة Oxford Companion to Food، أن قصة الأصل الإسلامي نشأت مع كاتب القرن العشرين ألفريد جوتشالك ، الذي قدم نسختين لهذه الخرافة ، إحداهما في Larousse Gastronomique والأخرى في كتابه تاريخ الطعام وفن الطبخ ويقول:


"حسب مجموعة من الأساطير المتشابهة ، والتي تختلف فقط في التفاصيل ، فإن خبازًا من القرن السابع عشر ، كان يعمل طوال الليل في وقت كانت فيه مدينته (إما فيينا عام 1683 أو بودابست عام 1686) تحت حصار الأتراك ، سمعت أصوات هدير خافتة تحت الأرض ، والتي أثبتت ، عند التحقيق ، أنها ناجمة عن محاولة تركية لاجتياح المدينة عن طريق حفر نفق تحت الجدران. وتم تفجير النفق. ولم يطلب الخباز أجرًا سوى حقه الحصري في خبز معجنات على شكل هلال تخليداً لذكرى الحادث ، وكان الهلال رمز الإسلام. تمت مكافأته بهذه الطريقة ، وولد الكرواسون. يبدو أن القصة تعود بأصلها ، أو على الأقل انتشارها على نطاق واسع ، لألفريد جوتشالك ، الذي كتب عن الكرواسون للطبعة الأولى [1938] من Larousse Gastronomique وهناك نسب الأسطورة إلى الهجوم التركي على بودابست عام 1686 ؛ ولكن اعاد نسبتها إلى "حصار فيينا عام 1683" وذلك في كتابه تاريخ الطعام".

----------

